# cannot boot an Imac G3



## bupkiss2 (May 3, 2005)

Hi I've been given an Imac G3 running OS 8.5, but I cannot get it to boot. An error message appears - bootr unknown word failed to boot -0 Firmware 3.0 F10 built on 03/05/99

I cannot run any diagnostic software on it (IE Norton utilities) because holding down the C key on boot up has no effect at all.

What sequence of keys will allow me to boot from the CDROM drive, or what do I type at the prompt after the error message described above.

Richard Anscombe


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

Sounds like a problem with firmware. 

Have u got the install disks that came with the Mac?? Can u boot from them, holding down C key?? Can u boot into safe mode?? (hold down shift at start-up). Try zapping the PRAM...cant do any harm (Option, Alt, P, R at start-up)


----------



## bupkiss2 (May 3, 2005)

Hi Zoombini,

Thanks for info. Unfortunately I cannot boot with your suggestions. It seems that I cannot access the CDROM drive at all although it does start spinning momentarily. 

After the "failed to boot" message I'm left with a prompt 0 >
Can I enter any useful commands here?

I don't have the OS 8.5 disks yet, but I suspect I could not get these started in the CDROM drive either.

If it comes to the worst, what is the key sequence to format or get into an unbootable hard drive.

(I'm used to Windows rescueing etc but am new to IMACs)

Thanks - Richard Anscombe.


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

Richard,

It's difficult to know where to go if u cant boot from CD.

Suggestions:

You are booting into Open Firmware, which is probably a result of the computer being updated from/to OS 8.5. Try typing mac-boot at the prompt.

If u could boot from CD (have u tried holding down C key for a few minutes?) u could access the the Open firmware update from the OS disk and run it, which should get u past the firmware prompt.

Maybe try booting through an external optical drive?


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

On reading ur reply again, I see u dont have the Install disk......u really must get this.....OS 8.5 disks are going really cheap on ebay if ur struggling.


----------



## bupkiss2 (May 3, 2005)

Thanks for suggestions. Typing mac-boot allowed me to boot into Norton Utilities via the CDROM drive after a long delay !! I would never have known this command - it is not mentioned in the idiot's guide. Running Norton fixed minor problems but I still cannot boot up properly.

Typing mac-boot without a disk in the CD ROM drive now gets me to a flashing question mark so it would appear that I need the OS 8.5 resore disks to fix the problem as you suggest.

However thanks for getting me this far.

Richard Anscombe.


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

Basically your computer can't find the system drive, so u need the restore disks to re-install the OS.

If you can boot into Norton, u should be able to check the system folder is were it should be, if indeed, there is a system folder.

Good Luck


----------



## nedludd (Jul 20, 2005)

Same problem as above which mac-boot helped by making it possible for me to load 8.6 install using C held down while starting up. But when I went to disk first aid no other disk is found! and when I went to Drive Set-up I got the dialogue above. I can't even initialize!

the volume name is Power Macintosh G3 ATAPI (bus) 1 ID (0) LUN (0) 

now what??? Any suggestions will be followed!


----------



## PodunkMofo (Apr 8, 2007)

*I am having the same issue with a used iMac G3 I recently aquired.
The conditioned occurred after an unsucessful instalation (interupted) 
during an OS upgrade.

I found that simply typing :
boot
into the first screen prompt work as well but does seem minor diferences in
what it will load...
.
if anyone i still following this thread, I am anxious to help and discover how to eliminate this message from the firmware bring corrupted...

got a c ouple of ideas tocheck out
thanks
-aj
*


----------

